# New to Photography: whats a good beginner camera?



## KatieRenee33 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello! I am new and have been looking around for a good photography forum for a while now. I have always loved taking pictures and have recently decided that I would like to learn more about the basics of photography and hopefully maybe make a side job out of it. 

I currently shoot with a Canon power shot SX 110 IS. I love it and have always enjoyed using Canon cameras.  I have been looking to upgrade cameras for a while now, and just want something that is beginner friendly, takes GREAT photos, nice clean crisp one, and that isn't too highly expensive. I have been looking at Canon rebels, but not sure which would be the right fit. 

Any help?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Great photographers take great photos....not great cameras.  In capable hands, your SX110 would be able to take photos that are clean & crisp etc.  

Of course, a 'nice' camera, like an SLR type, will allow you to take more control over your photography, giving you the opportunity to be more creative etc.  But it's up to you to learn how to use it.  

You said "isn't too highly expensive"...but what does that mean to YOU?  Is $500 too much, is $1000 too much, want about $2000?

Any of the Canon rebels would be a nice upgrade from your SX110.  You could also look at DSLR models from Nikon, Sony, Pentax etc.  The entry level models all come with a 'kit' lens, which will probably be good enough to get you started.  But after time, you may find that you want to add another lens, or upgrade to one that is better then the kit lens.  If you hang around here long enough, you will want to buy all sorts of expensive accessories...we call is Gear Acquisition Syndrome (GAS)..


----------



## Ajlista (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreeing with mike, the rebel is a great entry camera, What i started with and still love it 10 months later
Last's along time, and also you could look into canons and stuff, but than again it also depends on your price range.


----------



## KatieRenee33 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! 

I have been very happy with my Canon SX 110, and it does take great photos. I guess I was looking to upgrade just to have camera to be more creative with. I would prefer to spend about $500-700 vs thousands just in a starter camera. 

Here is another question:
Is there a difference in Canon rebel T1i, T2i or T31 besides what is newer?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 20, 2011)

Basically they are just newer versions of the same model.  

Technology moves pretty fast, so the newer versions may have more/better features.  That doesn't necessarily mean better photos, so if cost is an issue, you could certainly save money with an older model.  But if the price is similar, it would make sense to buy the newer model.  

You can compare the various models at Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ.  (click on camera/lens data base and choose 'side by side comparison'.)


----------



## Ajlista (Jun 20, 2011)

The newest is the t3i, they all have 1080p video, but as for the t1i you cant manually adjust your shutter or anything, its all auto, which most people dont like, The difference between the t2i and the t3i are extremely minor, in t3i you can pull the screen out to the side and what now i suppose if you're taking a video infront of the camera  
And as for the rebel vs the t2i and pretty much the t3i you can read this http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon_EOS_Digital_Rebel_XS-vs-Canon_EOS_Rebel_T2i
Shows all the differences and such


----------



## KatieRenee33 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Compaq (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> we call is Gear Acquisition Syndrome (GAS)..



I like how those terms go across on different online communities. On the shaving community I'm e member in, we have razor acquisition disorders, brush acquisition disorders, soap acquisition disorders etc etc. I LOVE it, and may suffer from a few.

+1 on getting a camera that you can grow out of, that's a great learning experience.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 20, 2011)

There's a "shaving community"?  ya gotta be kidding.  How about a tooth-brushing community?  Then we can debate front-brushing and rear-brushing, whether up-and-down is more effective than horizontal brushing...  and we can debate toothpaste varieties!!!


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> The newest is the t3i, they all have 1080p video, but as for the t1i you cant manually adjust your shutter or anything, its all auto, which most people dont like, The difference between the t2i and the t3i are extremely minor, in t3i you can pull the screen out to the side and what now i suppose if you're taking a video infront of the camera
> And as for the rebel vs the t2i and pretty much the t3i you can read this http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon_EOS_Digital_Rebel_XS-vs-Canon_EOS_Rebel_T2i
> Shows all the differences and such



What? T1i you cant manually adjust the shutter? What nonsense is this?

Edit: Also, "rebel vs t2i"?? The t2i is a rebel.


----------



## photoGRAPHIX (Jun 22, 2011)

this site can give help you on your choice Compare digital cameras - Snapsort then on the top left corner go to "just tell me" then follow the instructions,I hope this helps!


----------

